# Priority 600x Thread - Pinion and belt drive goodness



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,
After searching the forums, I did not see any threads on the relatively new Priority 600x "adventure bike".

So, here's the place to talk about this very cool new offering - owners, enthusiasts, or those curious about them.

Site link: PRIORITY 600X ADVENTURE - Priority Bicycles

Ryan Van Duzer's Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/duzertv
(One of the creators of the bike, and a great guy who does epic bikepacking adventures)

Pinion Website. The bike has a c.12: PINION | Die Revolution der Fahrradschaltung

The bike is touted primarily as a bikepacking rig, but it holds some promise as a fun singletrack bike, as well.

OK! Go!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll kick things off.
I got my 600x last week, and customized it to my liking. I changed a number of things:


built a set of wheels with I9 Hydra hubs, WTB KOM i40 rims, Sapim Laser spokes, and Maxxis Rekon 2.8" tires.
swapped the admittedly awesome Hayes Dominion A4's for my beloved Paul Klampers with 203/180 XTR rotors and Paul Love Levers
installed my Crank Bros Highline dropper post
installed my preferred Thomson stem with Jones carbon loop bar
HT T1 pedals

I love the bike and can't wait to put it through its paces and provide feedback here. I will primarily be riding the stellar high desert / foothills singletrack near me for fun, but also plan to try backpacking soon.
I had built up a commuter with belt drive about 12 years ago, and LOVED it. This was pre-centertrac, and I commuted about 20 miles daily in all weather conditions (I lived in Salt Lake City then).

The geometry is reminiscent of some of the previous generation XC hardtails (Jamis Dragon, SIR9, etc), which I quite like.

I sold off my Vassago Mooseknuckle with XTR 1x12, which I loved, but I've always been a fan of internal gearing, and I look forward to seeing if I fall in love with the Pinion (or not) as I take my bike on fun adventures.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

Ryan has an awesome video riding this bike on the Great Divide trail. This looks like an awesome ride. I’m anxious to hear how it works out as a daily driver on green/blue single track.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Schmeg said:


> Ryan has an awesome video riding this bike on the Great Divide trail. This looks like an awesome ride. I’m anxious to hear how it works out as a daily driver on green/blue single track.


I love Ryan's channel.

The bike rides really well as a single track ripper. It handles extremely well - reminds me a little bit of my previous 853 Jamis Dragon, which I loved, but sold because of tire size limitations.

The handling is best described as intuitive - it goes where you want it to.
I've just swapped the Wren fork for a Whisky No.9 and hope to get it out later today for a test ride. I tend to prefer fully rigid 29+ (2.6-2.8 tires), and based on how fun the bike is with the Wren fork, I expect it to be even better with the Whisky.
It's funny, because all that's left of the original bike is the frame/Pinion/Gates setup and the saddle.

I've added a coupe of bags and Salsa Anything cages. I modified the frame bag and gas tank bag to mount directly with the frame's handy mounting point braze-ons using mending plates for rigidity.

The bike as currently set up (including cages and bags) is about 32.5 pounds. Not the lightest thing around, but certainly not too far out of the zone for a typical 29+ setup.

The Pinion does not add any noticeable drag, and is super quiet. I am going super easy with shifting, and ease up on pedaling or coast briefly in order to shift. I am accustomed to doing that from some prior commuter bikes with IGH's, and the Pinion shifts ridiculously fast, so it is no big deal.
Very happy so far. Great bike!!!!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Quick update - I've been riding the non-technical, fun-n-flowy singletrack that is near my house, and the bike has been alot of fun to ride. It handles extremely well, and rides fantastically.

I've been having fun, and look forward to getting it onto some more technical trails. The bike has a pretty high stack, which makes for a very comfortable sitting position when I'm just cruising along. I'm a big fan of my Jones loop bar, and it works really well on this bike.
I swapped out the fork for a Whisky No.9, and like it even more. I'm running my Rekon 2.8's (2.65 measured on a 40mm rim) at 11 pounds in front, 12-13 in back, and it is a real pleasure to ride.
I now have it pretty well set for anything up to an epic full-day out or short overnighter, with a small frame bag and gas tank bag that I've modified to mount using the frame's braze-ons where available. I also mounted some Salsa anything cages for large water bottles and/or the very nice custom fitted drybags that came with the racks.

The bike weighs in at about 32.5 pounds as shown with racks and bags, but without the bottle tool kit.

I don't notice any perceivable drag in the gearbox. Based on my rides thus far, I am very impressed with the Pinion/belt system for my type of riding. It will not suit the XC race crowd, but is definitely a blast to ride on XC trails for enthusiasts like me, with some capacity for handling tech/chunk as well.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

How’s the stand over on this bike compared to other bikes you’ve ridden? I’m short and some “short” fried bikes still have ridiculously high standove.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Hard to say - their website shows all the geo information if you're curious. PRIORITY 600X ADVENTURE - Priority Bicycles
Pretty much a classic diamond frame with a bikepacking focus, so I would guess higher standover when compared to some others.

I would think at some point a bike optimized around 650b wheels would be a better setup for folks who are under 5'7-5'8 or so. 

I'm 6'2 with a 36" inseam, and the large is a great fit for me.


----------



## slomoshredder (7 mo ago)

Schmeg said:


> How’s the stand over on this bike compared to other bikes you’ve ridden? I’m short and some “short” fried bikes still have ridiculously high standove.


 I recieved my size small 600x about 10 days ago. I am 5 ft 8 with a 31 inch inseam and small was the recommended size. When I recieved the bike I felt a bit cramped compared to my size med Surly Karate Monkey and my size med Specialized Stumpjumper. However I'm not sure I'd go larger since the standover is right.


----------



## slomoshredder (7 mo ago)

I have a question for the Priority 600x community, being a senior rider I may not get the correct procedures for this process so please forgive. I have recently recieved my 600x and thus far really enjoy it. I am however still within the 30 day window for returning it and am wondering about a few items. first I have generally been very impressed with the shifting but have experienced approx 4 ghost shifts in the 115 miles I have ridden. Is this normal? do the cables stretch when new like regular derailleur cables?. Also while being a very quiet bike I do hear a very subtle vibration noise when riding over rough pavement or when I try to replicate it by bouncing the bike. It seems to be coming from the gearbox. I have tried isolating the sound but can only guess. Do others have a similar experience? Its not serious by itself but if abnormal I dont want to be buying a lemon. Finally the Wren fork doesnt seem to completely lockout as advertised. It seems on par with other inexpensive suspension forks I have tried, do others have any opinion about this? Thanks!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

slomoshredder said:


> ...but have experienced approx 4 ghost shifts in the 115 miles I have ridden. Is this normal? do the cables stretch when new like regular derailleur cables?. ...


If you are diligent with easing any pressure on the cranks when shifting, this would be an unusual/undesirable phenomenon. IGH and other internal gear systems (including Pinion) should not "ghost shift" when simply pedaling.
However, I have noticed (with IGH's and a couple of times with the Pinion) that if I shift while pressing on the cranks (accidentally in my case) it can impede a full engagement in the selected gear, and cause a "ghost shift" as soon as I ease up and coast.

To avoid this, ensure you are easing up almost fully on any crank pressure when shifting. I coast briefly to shift, and will sometimes backpedal very slightly after a shift to make sure the internal mechanisms have had a chance to engage correctly before bearing down on the pedals. For me this takes well less than 1 second to do, and pretty much guarantees a full gear shift.

Internal gears do require this different technique (easing up to shift)

If you are shifting as described above and still encountering ghost shifts, it may be some form of cable issue or something else. I'm not familiar enough (yet) with Pinion to know the ins and outs of the double cable system to comment on proper setup, but this would be the first place I'd look.

On the Wren fork - I sold mine and swapped to a rigid Whisky No.9 and love it, but I'm a weirdo - I prefer zero suspension for the most part. I just don't like how suspension bikes (front or full) feel.
The Wren felt like any other fork I've had (before converting to rigid) - no better or worse. The lockout seemed to be much more solid than others (mainly Rockshox REBA, etc) I've used, but the Wren was only on for a couple of rides before I did the swap.


----------



## slomoshredder (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the insights, you may be onto the source of my ghost shifts! I'll try to be more conscious of my shifting and see if this solves it. As for the Wren I dont find the lockout is any more rigid than my Fox Rythm which is fine but they made it sound like it would be virtually rigid. I haven't been on any single track yet since I may still return the bike but the fork seems sticky for lack of a better word?


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

slomoshredder said:


> Thank you for the insights, you may be onto the source of my ghost shifts! I'll try to be more conscious of my shifting and see if this solves it. As for the Wren I dont find the lockout is any more rigid than my Fox Rythm which is fine but they made it sound like it would be virtually rigid. I haven't been on any single track yet since I may still return the bike but the fork seems sticky for lack of a better word?


Cool - happy to help.
The fork has a rebound adjustment knob on the bottom of one of the legs. Once the air pressure and sag looks good, back that knob off all the way to allow for max rebound. That might fix the "sticky" sensation. I'm 6'2, 190 lb, and set the fork to about 75 pounds with maybe 2 clicks of dampening. I'm no shock expert, but that seemed to do the trick for my blue/green desert and foothill terrain.
Re: the shifting issue, the sensation that I have grown to recognize from IGH's in years past: If one shifts while the drivetrain is under tension, the gearbox/hub may only partially engage, or may not shift at all until the pressure is released, and one can often hear/feel the "click" as the gears mesh together. The "ghost shifts" or skipping can occur if one keeps the pressure steady for the most part after the partial shift, and at some point the gears end up dropping into position, causing a "clunk" sensation at the pedals.

It definitely takes some miles to get accustomed to the different way of shifting, but it becomes second nature pretty quickly.


----------



## slomoshredder (7 mo ago)

Ok priority people you have helped me before soo... I have a new noise. This time it's a click also seeming to come from the gearbox but hard to tell for sure. It corresponds with each crank revolution. Not spokes rubbing, not loose cranks. It began about 2/3 up a long climb and persisted for the rest of the ride. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## gregkess (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm glad to see this discussion. I have been excited about this bike for a while and have been very happy with it since I got mine last November.

I was on the waiting list and found one used in November 2021 after a rider on the 2021 Great divide trail ride decided it was too big and sold his on Facebook. I have ridden it most days since buying it. I have many bikes, including another priority (Continuum onyx with an internal rear Nuvinci Enviolo hub) and a Spot Honey Badger gates belt drive single speed mountain bike. These have recently been my favorite bikes, but I can easily see replacing them both with the 600x.
I also made some modifications, including:

Replaced the Wren fork with a Surly Krampus fork (like the OP, I prefer rigid bikes and the krampus feels perfect on this frame and adds more mounting options). I took this opportunity to lower the front profile with a new stem so it is not as upright.

I also replaced the tires with Vittoria Mezcals which are very smooth and fast rolling but deliver in a technical pinch.

I replaced the seat with a Brooks saddle I have had for nearly 30 years

I have a Blackburn Outpost framebag and Blackburn Outpost cages on forks, seatstays and downtube.

I have done some overnighters and 3-4 night bikepacking trips and it has exceeded my expectations! I have also ridden a lot of fairly diverse and technical singletrack on the 600x in the evening after riding my Honey badger in the morning (and the honey badger is an amazingly fun bike-I feel like I am 10 years old every time I get on that thing!) and I realized I was actually faster and having more fun on the 600x.

I am amazed by this bike. I am seriously considering eliminating the rest of my stable, which has grown since I have been in one place for 25 years and brought a few bikes here with me back then. I have a fantastic 1994 Trek 520 touring bike that I can’t see ever riding again after the 600x. I may want a more narrow set of wheels/tires for full paved surface riding, but I would still prefer to do that on this bike. I have already been commuting in the Winter and spring on the current setup and can enjoyably fly through miles of pavement.

Here is a pic of it with a light overnight load on Grand Island in Lake Superior just a couple days ago.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Cool bikes. I went to their website to see what else they have and they have a belt drive pinion commuter, which is what I would die for honestly as a PNW all season commuter. Another thing to dream about!


----------



## jmitchelltfo (5 mo ago)

Any updates after another couple months of riding on your 600x?


----------



## slomoshredder (7 mo ago)

Just got back from 4 days of riding, 3 loaded touring days and one day of gravel riding in the Marin county area in Ca. I used the bikepacking bags from my previous ride a Surly Karate monkey. So, happily my Revelate designs Ranger frame bag, Revelate sweet roll and Revelate seat bags all fit perfectly. I carried water on the seat stay mounts and added an off brand cage and bag on the downtube mounts. Riding all paved roads with this setup but very smooth and even handling I'm confident dirt wouldn't be a problem. I have installed a dropper post and added the Wolf tooth valet to protect the post and limit travel. Gotta say loved the flexibility of this bike, great having the %600 gear range, best climber I have owned! Also when riding about 20 miles of gravel the belt got a little squeaky I just sprayed it with my water bottle and all was quiet once again. So far I'm a fan!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Several months in, and I'm absolutely loving the bike. The Pinion is operating flawlessly - I always ease up on the cranks prior to shifting, and have not had any mis-shifts or lagging (which can happen if there is pressure on the drivetrain when shifting, as is the case with IGH's).
I recently went through a trail section that has become quite overgrown with monsoon moisture, and I went through it just fine. A derailleur system would have quickly become jammed with grass and weeds, but the belt drive just spat out anything that got caught in the system.
The gear range is fantastic. The low gears are perfect for steep technical climbs, and the top end is sufficient for blasting down long cruisy downhills at speed.

I'm happy with my modifications (Whisky no.9 fork, i40 rims with 2.8 Rekon on I9 Hydras, Paul Klampers, Jones carbon bar/Thomson stem, etc) - the bike is a ton of fun on singletrack, and handles chunky/technical terrain very well.

I'm sold. I would expect to see more bikes sporting the BB gearbox systems as the years pass.

Highly recommended for most applications.


----------

